# RSAF F16 fighter jets to land on Singapore road



## CougarKing (29 Nov 2008)

Looks like Singapore is emulating Taiwan's practice of landing its fighters on its highways in case its main airfields have been knocked out during war, though in this case the Singaporean jets are just doing this for show.(the R in the acronym RSAF acronym actually stands for Republic, not Royal, even though Singapore is also a Commonwealth member country)



> *Fighter jets to land on Singapore road
> *
> Agence France-Presse
> First Posted 10:02:00 11/29/2008
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Looks like Singapore is emulating Taiwan's practice of landing its fighters on its highways in case its main airfields have been knocked during war,



For the record, Sweeden is well ahead of both these nations in this field. Sweeden's highway nextwork was designed with this use in mind.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Nov 2008)

Do the Swedes have all their highways built for their aircraft or just certain highways?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Do the Swedes have all their highways built for their aircraft or just certain highways?



http://www.canit.se/~griffon/aviation/text/bas/dispersed_basing.html


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Nov 2008)

I don't know, but Singapore has 5 Air Force Bases on a 40kmX30km land.  If all 5 airports are disabled, I'm under the impression that ALL of the country, and its highway, would be.


----------



## KingKikapu (29 Nov 2008)

I've visited the island a few times; it certainly isn't massive.  I wonder what the concentration of air defence within that area is like...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> http://www.canit.se/~griffon/aviation/text/bas/dispersed_basing.html



Thanks


----------

